# [SOLVED] How do I update BF2



## Flagcarrier (Jul 1, 2008)

Well its been awhile since I have updated my BF2 and I have somewhat forgot and really dont know which update to use my current version is v1.2965-797.0

which update should I use? and how do I update since I tried installing v1.41 and it didnt work.

many thanks,


----------



## Sven2157 (Feb 10, 2009)

*Re: How do I update BF2*



Flagcarrier said:


> Well its been awhile since I have updated my BF2 and I have somewhat forgot and really dont know which update to use my current version is v1.2965-797.0
> 
> which update should I use? and how do I update since I tried installing v1.41 and it didnt work.
> 
> many thanks,


Hello Flagcarrier :wave:,

Battlefield 2 Patch v1.41 is the latest patch available. The number you posted is the number you see when you are at your main menu for BF2. This number (v1.2965-797.0) won't change, unless they put out a Service Pack.

The BF2 patches have been known to have installation problems, but ALL issues have found work arounds... So bare with me here and we will start with the most common and work to the rarest; BUT! We will get you up to date and on the Battlefield ASAP! :wink:

Go ahead and click this link, to download the latest patch. *SAVE THIS TO YOUR DESKTOP*.

Let's start with security and administration rights....

You are the administrator on the computer in question, correct? If not, log in as an administrator. Now, even though you are logged in as an admin, you still have to run the patch with administrator rights. 

So, right click the "BF2_Patch_v1.41.exe" and choose "Run as administrator". This will either run through and complete successfully, or it will have issues and quit somewhere through the install.

If this happens... Restart your computer, and while it is starting back up, rapidly hit the "F8" key; EVEN IF IT STARTS BEEPING AT YOU. This will stop the load up at the "Startup Options" screen. Still with me?....

On the menu, use your arrows and choose "Safe Mode". When you finally get to your desktop, there will be a message that you have started in "Safe Mode", go ahead and close that. Now locate the patch .EXE and once again, right click and choose "Run as administartor".

This should install for you, or once again give you trouble....

Let me know if either of those work..... :wink:


----------



## Flagcarrier (Jul 1, 2008)

*Re: How do I update BF2*

Wow thanks I appreciate the time you took into typing all the text, thanks!!! it worked perfectly stamp this as solved and may other peeps use it as reference


----------



## Sven2157 (Feb 10, 2009)

*Re: How do I update BF2*



Flagcarrier said:


> Wow thanks I appreciate the time you took into typing all the text, thanks!!! it worked perfectly stamp this as solved and may other peeps use it as reference


Anytime! :wink: Actually, if you could use the "Thread Tools" dropdown above, and mark the thread as [SOLVED], that would be great; as I am a tech and not a moderator. Let us know if you have any other troubles/questions.


----------



## Flagcarrier (Jul 1, 2008)

Thread is SOLVED!


----------

